
Archive.org: Play Castle Wolfenstein in your browser - VonGuard
https://archive.org/stream/Castle_Wolfenstein_1981_Muse/Castle_Wolfenstein_1981_Muse.do?module=apple2c&scale=2
======
liebfraumilch
docs:

[http://www.oldskool.org/pc/BCW/BeyondCastleWolfenstein.txt](http://www.oldskool.org/pc/BCW/BeyondCastleWolfenstein.txt)

------
sikhnerd
This is cool, too bad it crashes so much. Once this is better I think there is
a lot of cool software they can put up.

------
Pinatubo
Am I the only one that can't find the keyboard commands?

~~~
InclinedPlane
See my other comment:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6671909](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6671909)

------
D9u
The key bindings for movement are:

Left = a

Right = d

Up = w

Down = x

Stop = s

I've been unable to figure out how to fire weapon.

The Enter key gives ammo summary.

~~~
InclinedPlane
The controls are based around using dual joysticks. With a keyboard there are
8 directions of motion centered around the S key, and 8 directions of pointing
your gun centered around the L key. Pressing L fires the gun.

Check out the docs that liebfraumilch linked to in another reply:
[http://www.oldskool.org/pc/BCW/BeyondCastleWolfenstein.txt](http://www.oldskool.org/pc/BCW/BeyondCastleWolfenstein.txt)

~~~
sehugg
For some reason the ; key doesn't work to point the gun right.

Also you gotta have sound -- the whole point of Wolfenstein is the screaming
in German. You'd think after 15 years web standards would ... never mind.

~~~
D9u
20 years ago I was playing Castle Wolfenstein 3D on a 486 DX2 66, and the game
was not like this one at all.

Back then the thought of playing over a wide area network was unthinkable, now
it's expected... Amazing how far things _have_ come since then.

